# Possible bumblefoot - could it be the pellet bedding?



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

I keep my girls and boy in wire cages with plastic floors (think crittertrails). I recently switched to a pellet hemp bedding after Carefresh rose to $45 for a 23L bag. I was checking on them the other day and noticed that the bottoms of their feet were covered in tiny bumps. I think it may be the pellet bedding. Is this bumblefoot?


----------



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

Or am I just being paranoid and are these bumps normal for mice?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they have six raised fleshy nodules on their back feet if that's what you mean.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

here's a close up of a normal foot (baby mouse). do they look like this?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,those.They all have them.


----------



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

Haha, so it turns out I've been worrying this whole time about nothing!
Thanks for the reassurance.


----------

